# Bunda ?



## SãoEnrique

Olá pessoal,


Fico meio confuso na utilização de "bunda" e de "cona" ? O qual dos dois é o mais usado outrossim alguém já me disse que "Bunda" é Brasileiro e "Cona" é mais Português Europeu.
É verdade ou não ?

Obrigado de antemão.


----------



## Alentugano

SãoEnrique said:


> Olá pessoal,
> 
> 
> Fico meio confuso na utilização de "bunda" e de "cona" ? O qual dos dois é o mais usado outrossim alguém já me disse que "Bunda" é Brasileiro e "Cona" é mais Português Europeu.
> É verdade ou não ?
> 
> Obrigado de antemão.


Atenção, SãoEnrique, pois ao passo que _bunda_ é uma palavra não ofensiva e com pouca carga sexual, o mesmo já não pode ser dito de _cona_ (que é um palavrão bem forte, usado em Portugal; no Brasil diz-se _boceta/buceta_). Além disso, as duas palavras designam coisas diferentes, _bunda_ = le derrière e _cona_ = la chatte.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Alentugano said:


> Atenção, SãoEnrique, pois ao passo que _bunda_ é uma palavra não ofensiva e com pouca carga sexual, o mesmo já não pode ser dito de _cona_ (que é um palavrão bem forte, mas que só se usa em Portugal). Além disso, as duas palavras designam coisas diferentes, bunda = le derrière e cona = la chatte.



Muito obrigado Alentugano, agora é mais claro com a sua tradução. Você retirou-me a dúvida (Desculpa-me pela linguagem).


----------



## Alandria

bunda (Brazilian Portuguese)= butt
CU (European Portuguese)= butt

Buceta= pussy
Cona (PT)= pussy


----------



## rafabevi

Cona não se usa no Brasil.  Bunda corresponde a "cola" na Argentina.


----------



## carlosghost

Alandria said:


> bunda (Brazilian Portuguese)= butt
> CU (European Portuguese)= butt
> 
> Buceta= pussy
> Cona (PT)= pussy




Creo que deberían cambiar la traducción que tiene "bunda" en el Wordreference ya que no es vulgar como "culo"... Apoyo a Rafabevi, yo que llevo viviendo 3 años en Brasil, debería ser mejor "cola" que es como para que hablen en medio de todo el mundo y también pueda ser usado para referirse a la parte trasera de los carros.


----------



## Istriano

A grafia correta é *boceta *(embora se pronuncie _buceta_),
é como dormir [durmir], chover [chuver]  _ A boceta de Pandora._


----------



## anaczz

Desculpem, mas "bunda" ainda é considerado um tanto vulgar no Brasil. Não se fala para qualquer pessoa...
Em alguns grupos, entre amigos, no meio familiar, fala-se à vontade, mas não se fala para um estranho.
Por exemplo, numa loja, a vendedora a avaliar como fica uma roupa na cliente, ou mesmo a própria cliente jamais deveriam dizer:
A saia ficou um pouco apertada na bunda.

Ou para a enfermeira: "Estou com dor na bunda por causa da injeção."

É no mínimo vulgar, senão grosseiro.


----------



## uchi.m

Muito menos boceta. Não digam isso, crianças 

O mais comum é dizer _poupança _ou _nádega _para a bunda.

Para a boceta, é comum dizer _vagina_. Ou melhor, aponte com o dedo e diga "aqui".


----------



## anaczz

uchi.m said:


> Muito menos boceta. Não digam isso, crianças
> 
> O mais comum é dizer _poupança _ou _nádega _para a bunda. Ou popa, ou derriere, ou traseiro, ou bumbum, etc.
> 
> Para a boceta, é comum dizer _vagina_. Essa então, tem dezenas de apelidos... a perseguida, a pomba, a xota, a xoxota, as partes, a passarinha, as partes baixas etc.
> Ou melhor, aponte com o dedo e diga "aqui".


----------



## uchi.m

Quando vc tem infecção urinária e dá aquela coceira animal, vc vai no(a) gineco e diz "Dr(a). Eu tô com coceira na passarinha que eu não guento"?


----------



## carlosghost

Istriano said:


> A grafia correta é *boceta *(embora se pronuncie _buceta_),
> é como dormir [durmir], chover [chuver]  _ A boceta de Pandora._



Nunca escutei essas pronunciações... acho que estão mal ao igual do que uma professora pronunciava /cuzinha/, não é?

Escutei também que um cara narigudo se operou e disseram que a unica diferença era que agora é um ex-louro rodeado de_ "periquitas" _Xd!!!

Mas aclarando que daí só é formal nádega, vagina, xota, xoxota e boceta Xd!!!

"a perseguida" XD!!

Ai meu pai... eu não entendo o que tem a ver "poupar" com o bum-bum Xd!!!!!!! remarquei as mais engraçadas para mim Xd!
*
-do priberam:
poupar* 
_v. tr._
1. Gastar com moderação.
2. Não molestar, não ofender.
3. Não desperdiçar.
4. Não deixar perder.
5. Não privar de.
6. Tratar com indulgência.
7. Economizar.
8. Perdoar.
9. Evitar.
_v. intr._
10. Viver com economia.
_v. pron._
11. Esquivar-se.
12. Eximir-se.
13. Não gastar as próprias forças.


----------



## Vanda

> Nunca escutei essas pronunciações... acho que estão mal ao igual do que uma professora pronunciava /cuzinha/, não é?


Não, Carlos. É como a maioria pronuncia essas palavras.


----------



## anaczz

uchi.m said:


> Quando vc tem infecção urinária e dá aquela coceira animal, vc vai no(a) gineco e diz "Dr(a). Eu tô com coceira na passarinha que eu não guento"?


Que confusão, Uchi!!
Infecção urinária não costuma dar coceira e não é um problema ginecológico. Talvez esteja falando de vaginites, vulvites ou outras infecções ginecológicas...
E sim, já ouvi de "coceira na passarinha" a "comichão na boca do mundo" para referir um prurido vulvar.


----------



## pkogan

Não conhecia o termo *popa*. Imagino que daí é que vem o termo *popozuda. *Será?


----------



## uchi.m

Derriere é coisa de high society


----------



## iron mann

Istriano said:


> A grafia correta é *boceta *(embora se pronuncie _buceta_),
> é como dormir [durmir], chover [chuver]  _ A boceta de Pandora._



Não diria que a pronúncia de Boceta é Buceta, nem que Dormir é Durmir ou Chover é Chuver. Talvez em Portugal seja a pronúncia standart, mas não é no Brasil. Pode ocorrer em alguns lugares em função do sotaque específico da região. Há lugares no nordeste que se pronuncia Curação ao invés de Coração. Não tenho certeza, mas acho que coisa parecida ocorre em Minas com algumas palavras. Mas não se pode dizer que seja obrigatório pronunciar assim. E se você pronuncia assim não se pode dizer que está errado, mas soará como um português com um marcado sotaque regional.

Especificamente com relação à palavra Boceta, como se trata de uma gíria que dificilmente vai aparecer em documentos oficiais ou textos formais, a grafia Buceta pode ser aceita tranquilamente ainda que algum órgão já tenha definido grafia diversa.

A palavra Bunda não é exatamente vulgar, mas é bom evitá-la em alguns contextos que exigem maior formalidade. Com crianças, por exemplos, se usaria palavras mais "doces" como "bumbum".

Bunda é totalmente português brasileiro. Em Portugal se diz "Cu" (que me parece ser bastante vulgar para os portugueses) ou Rabo (que me parece ser mais aceitável).

Rabo e Cu também podem ser usados no Brasil, mas de forma diferente. Cu no Brasil é somente o ânus (como asshole em inglês) e Rabo pode ser usado como sinônimo de Bunda, mas eu diria que é um pouco mais vulgar e, portanto, seguramente deve ser evitado em algumas situações.


----------



## DBLS

Realmente é preciso ter cuidado com essa palavras, JAMAIS diria para uma vendedora que o vestido está apertado na bunda e sim no bumbum. Só usamos entre amigos ou familia.
E boceta aqui no Brasil é MUITO vulgar!!!!


----------



## Istriano

iron mann said:


> Há lugares no nordeste que se pronuncia Curação ao invés de Coração.



Duvido, a gente pronuncia _córação _embora há quem pronuncie _côração_. _Curação _eu nunca ouvi!


----------

